# Grafikkarte Landwirtschaftssimulator 2017



## aurevo (7. November 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

ein Bekannter hat sich das Spiel gekauft und bräuchte jetzt eine möglichst günstige Grafikkarte um es spielen zu können.

Die Karten, die auf dem Spiel selbst angegeben sind als Minimalvoraussetzung, sind auf dem Markt nicht mehr erhältlich.

Hat da jemand einen Tipp, was man da so kaufen kann?

Dankeschön.


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (7. November 2016)

Prinzipiell wär´s interessant auch den Rest der Hardware zu kennen....ein Budget wäre auch nicht schlecht. Möglichst günstig bedeutet für jeden was anderes 

Wenn´s was neues sein soll, dann würde ich Sapphire Nitro Radeon RX 460 4G D5 OC, 4GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, lite retail (11257-02-20G) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland nehmen.....beim Gebrauchtkauf käme man günstiger weg bei mehr Leistung ^^


----------



## aurevo (7. November 2016)

Einwegkartoffel schrieb:


> Prinzipiell wär´s interessant auch den Rest der Hardware zu kennen....ein Budget wäre auch nicht schlecht. Möglichst günstig bedeutet für jeden was anderes
> 
> Wenn´s was neues sein soll, dann würde ich Sapphire Nitro Radeon RX 460 4G D5 OC, 4GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, lite retail (11257-02-20G) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland nehmen.....beim Gebrauchtkauf käme man günstiger weg bei mehr Leistung ^^



Prozessor ist ein AMD Athlon II X2 250 mit 3.00 Ghz (zumindest laut Angabe unter System im Windows)
RAM: 4GB

Ist halt eigentlich ein Office-PC von vor X Jahren gewesen und jetzt kam sein Sohn auf die Idee sich den LS17 zu kaufen und das läuft eben nicht 

Kann man da noch was machen? Möglichst wenig Geld, dass zumindest das Spiel läuft und dann muss wohl spätestens für FIFA17 ein neuer PC her, so wie ich das sehe.


----------



## pphs (7. November 2016)

Der "Bekannte"... natürlich..


----------



## aurevo (7. November 2016)

pphs schrieb:


> Der "Bekannte"... natürlich..



Warum genau trollst du mit sowas rum? 

Es ist nun mal ein Bekannter, aber du darfst da gerne ein ich raus machen, wenn davon was Sinnvolles von deiner Seite aus kommt.


----------



## tdi-fan (7. November 2016)

Wie wäre es mit ner gebrauchten 750ti, 760 oder 770? alles unter oder um 100 Euro und sollten den LS17 wohl locker packen. 

Und demnächst einen anderen Unterbau, vll gebraucht ein i5-2500K inkl. Board und Ram?


----------



## aurevo (7. November 2016)

tdi-fan schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit ner gebrauchten 750ti, 760 oder 770? alles unter oder um 100 Euro und sollten den LS17 wohl locker packen.
> 
> Und demnächst einen anderen Unterbau, vll gebraucht ein i5-2500K inkl. Board und Ram?



Das klingt schon mal gut.

Gibt es eine neue Karte, die es für den Preis schaffen würde das Spiel zum Laufen zu bringen?

Ist es mit den genannten Karten auch möglich Fifa17 zu spielen?


----------



## tdi-fan (7. November 2016)

Wo liegt überhaupt deine Budget-Grenze?


----------



## aurevo (8. November 2016)

tdi-fan schrieb:


> Wo liegt überhaupt deine Budget-Grenze?



Habe ich keine konkret bekommen, ging halt erst nur darum damit FS17 spielen zu können, in Zukunft wohl auch F17, ist jetzt die Frage, ob man in diesen PC eine Grafikkarte steckt, die gerade so den LS schafft und in Zukunft einen neuen PC kauft, oder jetzt eine bessere Grafikkarte kauft, die man auch in einen neuen PC einbauen könnte.


----------



## tdi-fan (8. November 2016)

Dann besorgt euch eine RX480 8GB oder GTX 1060 6GB, dann seid ihr in Zukunft gut versorgt.



aurevo schrieb:


> Habe ich keine konkret bekommen, ging halt erst nur darum damit FS17 spielen zu können, in Zukunft wohl auch F17, ist jetzt die Frage, ob man in diesen PC eine Grafikkarte steckt, die gerade so den LS schafft und in Zukunft einen neuen PC kauft, oder jetzt eine bessere Grafikkarte kauft, die man auch in einen neuen PC einbauen könnte.


----------



## aurevo (8. November 2016)

tdi-fan schrieb:


> Dann besorgt euch eine RX480 8GB oder GTX 1060 6GB, dann seid ihr in Zukunft gut versorgt.



Meinst du, dass sich das lohnt, wenn man außer der beiden Spiele sonst eigentlich nichts spielt?


----------



## tdi-fan (8. November 2016)

Finde, das sind die ultimativen GPUs im mittleren Leistungsbereich und preislich auch okay. 



aurevo schrieb:


> Meinst du, dass sich das lohnt, wenn man außer der beiden Spiele sonst eigentlich nichts spielt?


----------

